# Got another one, damn pigs



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Hit a new spot on the property Damn pigs are pushing there luck.
Anyway, we got a good one wednesday 180 plus sow.


































Skinned out Cleaned and ready for disposal.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice pig!! Congrats on the kill. Keep killing them.

Darin


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thanks Finger, i plan to do just that.........


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Post some pork pics in the recipe forum when you get to cook it up!!!!!!!!
Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Paymaster said:


> Post some pork pics in the recipe forum when you get to cook it up!!!!!!!!
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol I was just thinking I would love to put some of that on the smoker.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Cdog said:


> lol I was just thinking I would love to put some of that on the smoker.



damn, i didn't see this post till now. I cooked a shoulder on the grill tonight, wish i would have taken pics.. guess i am slacking.
It was fantastic! I slow cook it on the grill for about 4 hrs. Propane grill.
first i thaw it naturally. then soak in ice water for atleast a few hours, in the icewater i slice lemons and oranges. the citrus helps take the testosterone out of the meat. When they run off they build it in the flesh and it makes em tougher.
Then i make my own rub and rub it up real good.. let sit a bit.
Put it on direct heat low for about an hour per side.. then put a hickory nut on a burner on the far side of the grill and turn off the burners under the meat. and cook with indirect heat. and the hickory nut makes little smoke but adds a hint of flavor.

Flip the meat about every 45 mins .. with tongs not anything to puncture the meat.. It turns out FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work!! Dam good eatin rightthere.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice Pig. They do tast good. Congrats


----------

